

23 generations of a Roxette song on VHS, with attendant signal degredation - facethefax
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mES3CHEnVyI

======
dualboot
After watching that I get the distinct impression that I've only got 7 days
left to live...

------
mschuster91
I'd not expected that sharp drop in audio quality already after the first
copy...

~~~
adamnemecek
I was really surprised by that as well. I would have also guessed that it
would take more than 8 generations for it to turn to black and white.

